#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-25
<locodir-user> hi!
<locodir-user> i like make a local team ubuntu
<locodir-user> what will it take?
<locodir-user> Hello!
<akgraner> Hi all as of right now there are 10 slots still open for Ubuntu Open Week...and volunteers or thoughts for sessions not already listed on the Open Week Wiki? - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<akgraner> Let me know if you have ideas or would like to lead a session :-)  Thanks!
<nhandler> Times don't work for me, sorry akgraner 
<akgraner> nhandler, no worries...thanks for checking to see though
<akgraner> do you have any session suggestions?
<akgraner> I've emailed tons of people but most of them will be swamped or sprinting or getting ready for UDS...so I'm seeing if I missed anything (which I am sure I have) or anyone that would like to discussion their area of interest(s) etc...
<nhandler> akgraner: Not right now, but I'll think about it and get back to you
<akgraner> thanks! I have 5 sessions that are being discussed if I can get those added today we'll only need 5 more sessions...:-)
<mhall119> akgraner: I can do either another seahorse session, or a command-line basics session
<akgraner> mhall119, how about command line...
<mhall119> sounds good, I'll put together a syllabus
<mhall119> I think I'm available all week
<akgraner> "Users don't *need* no stinking command line, but sometimes they really *want* to use it"  Intro to basic command line usage...
<mhall119> put me at one of the mid-week 1600UTC slots
<akgraner> Just teasing about the title...It's a failed attempt at geek humor :-/
<mhall119> :)
<nigelb> No no
<nigelb> the title should be
<nigelb> "What to do when your SO hides away your mouse"
<mhall119> call it "Dr. Command Love: or, how I learned to stop worry and love the prompt"
<mhall119> maybe that's too long
<nigelb> mhall119: "Grep the sed out of your terminal"
<nigelb> ;-)
<mhall119> now I need ideas for what commands to cover
<akgraner> mhall119, I penciled you in for Wed 1600 UTC with  - Conquering the Command Line for Beginners - mhall119
<mhall119> cool, sounds good to me
<mhall119> akgraner: if you would mind, can you give me a list of some common and/or useful commands you use
<akgraner> mhall119, cd, grep, kill
<mhall119> you kill a lot of stuff?
 * akgraner looks for my note (cheatsheet) I use...
<akgraner> I do...b/c my machine runs hot all the time
<mhall119> sounds like a kernel driver problame
<akgraner> so I am constantly  running the top command then I kill stuff
<akgraner> they are working on it...
<akgraner> it's been ongoing on and off since Karmic  - I think it's a race condition but I can't always duplicate it
<mhall119> does the CPU usage max out?
<akgraner> yep - so I ordered a new laptop and will be sending this one for one of the guys to take with them from UDS to figure it out
<mhall119> I wonder if 'diff' would be worth covering
 * mhall119 is scrolling through ~/.bash_history
<mhall119> oh, I need to cover apt
<akgraner> mhall119, believe me those guess are looking into it...we've been through diffs, and tested every kernel from Karmic til now
<akgraner> oh bash would be a good one
<mhall119> sorry, my 'diff' comment was about my CLI session, not your laptop
<akgraner> also the update upgrade commands  - once sec  and I'll get you the one I use
<mhall119> I was assuming bash, since it's the default user shell
<akgraner> mhall119, hehe no worries
<mhall119> I'm going to show some fun and useful ways to use find, grep, sed and xargs together
<akgraner> crap - I just got my first fail when updating...
<akgraner> Setting up virtualbox-ose (4.0.4-dfsg-1ubuntu4) ...
<akgraner>  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                    [ OK ] 
<akgraner>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel modules                                            * No suitable module for running kernel found
<akgraner>                                                                          [fail]
 * akgraner goes to find kernel peoples :-)
<mhall119> dkms usually takes care of that
<akgraner> mhall119, here is the other command I use  - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mhall119> yup, gonna cover those and apt-cache too
<mhall119> I think I'm gonna cut down my list of commands, though, and spend more time showing how to combine them with pipes and redirects to do even more useful stuff
<akgraner> oh that would help me for sure
<akgraner> cprofitt, did you get my message about the Open Week session?
<mhall119> I can probably kill an hour just on combinations of find, xargs, and grep
<cprofitt> akgraner: not yet
<cprofitt> I have not checked email this morning
<akgraner> nah it was a ping - basically did you still want to do a the session you added to the prep page for Open week?
<cprofitt> I would not mind... what are the time slots?
<mhall119> wow, http://pablorubianes.wordpress.com/2011/04/25/community-launcher/ is pretty cool
<akgraner> cprofitt, Mon  - 1500 and 1600 UTC are available - Tuesday  and Thursday 1600 and 1700 are open  and Friday 1400 and 1500 are still open as well
<cprofitt> that makes it tough as I will be at work and can not promise to not get pulled away
<cprofitt> nothing later?
<cprofitt> 21:00 or later
<akgraner> nope it's only scheduled for 20 hours of sessions for this week - 1400 -1700 UTC...
<akgraner> though we can always add an "off-schedule"  or "extra" session if you'd like to still do it...
<mhall119> yay, I have cold air blowing again!
<akgraner> yay!
<cprofitt> akgraner: I would not mind doing that.
<mhall119> no more 80+ degrees in the house
<cprofitt> the best time for me would be 9pm my time, so that would be Friday morning UTC
<cprofitt> earlier and I would need to verify with my wife that she has no plans for the day in question
<akgraner> cprofitt, ok I'll email you then and we can go from there
<cprofitt> cool
<cprofitt> akgraner: thanks for following up with me
<akgraner> yep - just sent you an email - jcastro is CC'd incase I get hit by  a bus or something...
<cprofitt> cool
<mhall119> akgraner: have you had a chance to take Read Feeder for a spin?  I know adding subscriptions wasn't working when I first set you up, but that's fixed now
<akgraner> nope  - doing that this afternoon when I get back from an appointment... :-)
<akgraner> catching up right now - I'm amazed that being away from my computer for 48 hours on a weekend leaves me playing catch-up...hmmmm
<daker> hey mhall119 
<daker> is the LD services supporting the xml format ?
<mhall119> daker: LD only provides JSON
<daker> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-26
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<cjohnston> czajkowski: does croatia have two loco teams, or do they just have to entries in ~loco-teams for fun
<czajkowski> cjohnston: some teams do as they renamed 
<czajkowski> and the they need to delete someting as far as I know 
<cjohnston> they dont seem to have renames
<cjohnston> renamed
<cjohnston> I'm guessing that since one team is a subteam of the "approved" team?
<cjohnston> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-hr
<cjohnston> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-hr-advocates
<cjohnston> mhall119: thought ^?
<mhall119> cjohnston: looks like one is a translations team
<cjohnston> ya... the trans team is a subteam of advocates
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> but it looks to be a direct member of ~loco-teams, it's not inheriting that from a parent team
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-hr/+participation
<cjohnston> hmm...
<cjohnston> czajkowski: can that maybe be checked into by the LC? one team (as it seems as that is) shouldn't be in ~locoteams twice just because there are seperations in LP
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> so parent team is there correct
<czajkowski> so why is LP pulling in the sub team ?
<cjohnston> it seems as tho the sub team is also a member of ~locoteams.. not just a member of the advocates team
<czajkowski> hmmmm
<czajkowski> paultag: oi oi
<czajkowski> any idea how this happened?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: seems rather odd 
<czajkowski> I've not approved any teams lately 
<cjohnston> the trans team joined ~locoteams on 6/14/09
<czajkowski> makes no sense 
<czajkowski> how it's just appeared 
<cjohnston> it may have always been there
<cjohnston> but I have started looking into croatia and have noticed it
<czajkowski> hmm I dont think so...
<czajkowski> I'm making dinner atm 
<czajkowski> and paultag is doing stuff 
<cjohnston> I'm hungry
<czajkowski> but we'll look into it 
<czajkowski> cjohnston: make some food so 
<cjohnston> :-/
<paultag> what what what
<paultag> who's done what
<cjohnston> I blame cz<tab>
 * cjohnston hides
<paultag> cjohnston: what's the issue?
 * czajkowski glaes at cjohnston you;re in my bad books already
<czajkowski> cjohnston: also changed cell number
<czajkowski> tis on fb btw
<cjohnston> paultag: Croatia has two teams that are members of ~locoteams.. One appears to be the LoCo team and the other appears to be a subteam of the loco for translators
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I'm normally there tho
<paultag> cjohnston: are they both in approved as well?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-hr/+participation
<paultag> ok, that's wrong
<paultag> cjohnston: I'll remove them. thanks
<cjohnston> ty
<paultag> np
<cjohnston> mhall119: what will need to be done on LD? Merge the teams?
<paultag> cjohnston: changes made, all set. good catch, thanks
<paultag> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-hr/+participation <-- better now
<cjohnston> ty
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, a merge should do it
<mhall119> paultag: might check with the croatian team before removing them, in case they're doing something unexpected
<mhall119> nevermind
<paultag> mhall119: no need, it's set up in a sane way, someone just approved them as a loco team (which they're not :))
<paultag> I checked to make sure they were still getting membership indirectly, they are
<mhall119> ok
<Pretto> hey guys, how can I update my locoteam planet to use the same template style as planet.ubuntu.com?
<head_victim> Pretto: Canonical hosted or locally run?
<Pretto> head_victim: canonical hosted
<head_victim> Pretto: Ah then you're in the same boat as our loco. I've raised an RT to have the whole drupal install updated so that we can then also look at using something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal but currently the loco websites are on drupal 5 which is too old.
<Pretto> head_victim: so why in that page two locos are using that updated drupal and we are not? :p
<head_victim> I believe those locos are not using Canonical hosted infrastructure
<Pretto> head_victim: maybe so, we will just wait with no help or answer?
<head_victim> Pretto: the reply to my RT was "good idea, we'll start researching and testing it".
<head_victim> They gave an approximate time of a month or so but I'd say being release time that might stretch out a bit (this was a couple of weeks ago)
<head_victim> Oh, I'm from the Australian LoCo btw :)
<Pretto> head_victim: so we just have to wait 
<Pretto> head_victim: do you have that RT link?
<head_victim> Pretto: apparently it's not as cut and dry as a single drupal instance as they are running it for multiple sites so it requires a little more testing than your average install. Maybe lodging your own RT with a link to mine? The RT I logged was 16894 if that helps (not sure if they are publicly accessible anywhere?)
<Pretto> head_victim: thank you anyway
<head_victim> Pretto: glad I could help. I thought I'd share my experience as I've only just gone through the process :)
<head_victim> Our main website is still using the original theme so the main goal was to get that updated to start with.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-27
<locodir-user-cj> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> locodir-user-cj: pong
<locodir-user-cj> it beeped and its red
<mhall119> works for me
<locodir-user-cj> I guess I shall continue working on it.
<cjohnston> I'll need help with the scedule part I think
<cjohnston> schedule
<mhall119> ok, i'm not entirely sure what's currently being displayed, but it's in the code somewhere
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> iirc its render.py
<mhall119> ew...
<mhall119> everything is in render.py
<cjohnston> hehehe
<mhall119> I hate that file
<cjohnston> it was nasty iirc from what Daviey told me
<mhall119> everything in render.py is nasty
<cjohnston> hehehe
 * cjohnston votes mhall119 to fix it
<mhall119> >:(
<mhall119> that's my angry face
<cjohnston> hehe
<mhall119> just for that, I'm gonna go grill up my steaks
<mhall119> then come back and tell you how delicious they are
<cjohnston> I want one
<mhall119> it's in render.py :P
<mhall119> go find it
<cjohnston> hey.. as long as you do some reviews and fix my stupid hotel crap.
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> the steak is all 0's and 1's
<mhall119> in a .py? you're doing it wrong
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> doesn't it all boil down to a 0 or a 1 anyway?
<cjohnston> mhall119: the other issue is going to be making sure it fits correctly on the screen
<mhall119> I thinkthe projectors are just 4:3 using standard desktop resolutions
<cjohnston> mhall119: render.py goodness: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599542/
<mhall119> cjohnston: ./manage.py initslots
<cjohnston> now its even more broke
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Exception Type: IndexError at /uds-o/2011-04-26/
<cjohnston> Exception Value: list index out of range
<cjohnston> I'm trying to schedule a slot that is happening now..
<cjohnston> are they entered in utc i guess?
<mhall119> I think so
<mhall119> everything is in UTC, because we hate people
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> meanie robots
<mhall119> when the singularity happens, the robots aren't going to kill us, they're going to force us all onto UTC and then watch civilisation collapse
<pleia2> it'll work, they are clever
<mhall119> then they'll implement DST on UTC, to kill off the few nerd holdouts
<pleia2> haha
<cjohnston> I don't know what the issue is
<cjohnston> mhall119: if I can get the schedule thing working, the room all in one is pretty much done
<mhall119> yay!
<cjohnston> the index error above is the issue
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> bonjour dholbach :)
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<YoBoY> yes we have 42 people registered for our release Party on friday, who wants to come too ? :D
<head_victim> Is there anyone here from the LoCoCouncil have a few minutes for a PM? Nothing too sinister just after a second opinion.
<head_victim> No stress, just emailed it instead.
<mhall119> YoBoY: buy me a plane ticket and I'll come
<YoBoY> :D
<nigelb> morning mhall119 
<mhall119> evening nigelb 
<JanC> mhall119: just ask sabdfl for a lift  ;)
<mhall119> I don't think he's stopping in at Florida
<czajkowski> few mmore days to TEAM reports folks :) make me and nhandler happy this month :) 
<nigelb> cjohnston: ping
<nigelb> mhall119: erm, I forgot the password to my dev instance. how do I restore it?
<nigelb> oh,wait. forget it.
<mhall119> nigelb: easiest way is to ./manage.py shell, get an instance of your user record, and user.set_password() then user.save()
<nigelb> mhall119: that's what I did ^-^
<mhall119> heh, great minds
<nigelb> mhall119: bwahaha. *facepalm*
<nigelb> mhall119: I didn't forget my pw really.
<nigelb> I tried to login to summit.ubuntu.com instead of local instance.
<nigelb> I fail :p
<mhall119> :P
<nigelb> Note to self: don't click on links in bugs when triaging.
<nigelb> ok, so I'm on summit mode tonight.
<nigelb> What needs to get fixed yesterday? :p
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<mhall119> cjohnston has a couple merge proposals I think
<nigelb> yeah. I reviewed those earlier today
<dan-theanimalhou> hola
<mhall119> hi
<dan_> hola
<Ronnie> hi dan_
<dan_> hi there Ronnie
<dan_> New to ubuntu irc here
<Ronnie> dan_: if you have questions about your loco or about IRC, just ask ;)
<YoBoY> why wiki.u.c have so many errors :]
<JanC> YoBoY: because they need to upgrade moinmoin to a non-prehistoric version ;)
<czajkowski> it;s on a to do list and is being worked on 
<YoBoY> since when ? ^^"
<Ronnie> YoBoY: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/04/07/another-wiki-ubuntu-com-upgrade-update/
<YoBoY> ho great thanks Ronnie :)
<JanC> YoBoY: IIRC the current version does a plain text search every time somebody searches on the wiki or something like that, and the new version uses a state-of-the-art search index, which should somewhat help with the server being overloaded now  ;)
<YoBoY> we are facing same kind of problems in our wiki (dowuwiki) actually we are working on changing the internal full text search to a seeks search
<YoBoY> and btw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam/TeamReports/11/April team report ready ^^"
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-28
<cjohnston> mhall119: I got rid of the traceback error on the room home page.. but now i  have nothing
<cjohnston> lol
<locodir-user> when natty come out?
<mhall119> when it comes out
<paultag> locodir-user: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<paultag> April 28th
<paultag> if all goes well, that is
<paultag> oh, you're talking time
<paultag> it comes out when it comes out :)
<Gauti> hai
<Gauti> hai friends
<Gauti> anybody free to chat
<trinikrono> Gauti: hello
<Gauti> hai sir
<Gauti> May i knew your asl?
<trinikrono> this is not that kind of chat Gauti
<Gauti> I am Gauthamraj currently doing my third year B.E in india 
<trinikrono> are you in a locoteam?
<Gauti> want to start a loco team in my place
<Gauti> i need instructions
<trinikrono> good i can help you there
<trinikrono> i have started a loco also
<Gauti> oh..great
<Gauti> i am from tamilnadu
<Gauti> tell me the steps
<Gauti> i created a page in launchpad
<Gauti> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tamilnadu
<trinikrono> this is the page you are reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<trinikrono> ?
<Gauti> i cannot understand it clearly can you explain
<trinikrono> are you reading this wikipage
<trinikrono> that has the instructions on howto setup your new team
<trinikrono> Gauti: did you look for teams in india here http://loco.ubuntu.com
<Gauti> i found one.But they are usining Tamil to communicate and it is not active
<Gauti> so want to make a new team
<trinikrono> the best to do would be to speak to the loco-council
<trinikrono> but do you have alot of ubuntu users already?
<trinikrono> did you join the loco-contacts mailing list?
<Gauti> no
<Gauti> how to join?
<trinikrono> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts
<trinikrono> email them and see if you can get anyone can help you 
<trinikrono> i am from trinidad and tobago
<openiduser404> hello
<trinikrono> openiduser404: hellos
<locodir-user> hey what time in UTC +10 is ubuntu scheduled to be released
<Gauti> hello
<Gauti> friends
<Gauti> any one free to chat?
<dholbach> good morning
<BigWhale> mnnuuaarghhh.... *opens one eye*
<BigWhale> :)
<Gauti> hai dholbach
<dholbach> hi Gauti, hi BigWhale
<Gauti> I am from india
<Scarra3> Sup everyone
<Scarra3> Anyone know if there is a LoCo team in okinawa
<dholbach> can we put something like "People might not reply in the first few minutes, be patient." into the topic?
<tsimpson> you think people will actually read the topic?
<dholbach> tsimpson, don't be so disillusioned - some might! :)
<tsimpson> some might, most won't ;)
<dholbach> especially if they're new to IRC they might
<BigWhale> It should be on the loco web and in the topic.
<dholbach> good idea
<BigWhale> People sometimes actually read web pages. Not always, so... ;) 
<dholbach> the way I feel about this is: we can always just make additional "offers" of information
<dholbach> of course some will not read - heck I often don't read the topic when I get onto IRC
<dholbach> but I don't feel like I heard any better proposals trying to explain to newcomers that they can't expect an answer within 5 seconds :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> well, the topic on the webirc is not really viewable (on the top, writed in small characters). Perhaps also this info on the alert popup when you leave the page can have more impact.
<BigWhale> dholbach, I agree. That's why I suggested putting it on the web page.  Also, the "don't ask to ask, just ask" info is also useful.
<dholbach> I'll file a bug on the LD
<nigelb> I'll get it fixed tonight :)
<BigWhale> Woohoo! :)
<cprofitt> Happy Release Day Everyone!!
<YoBoY> our Ubuntu 11.04 French edition is released too :D
<JanC> nice YoBoY   ☺
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-29
<locodir-user> hi from san antonio
<YoBoY> good morning :)
<dholbach> good morning
<head_victim> Anyone here able to help with a loco.u.c query?
<daker> head_victim, just ask
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-30
<YoBoY> good morning
<minimalseeker> hi
<minimalseeker> I am trying to do a minimal install of natty from the alternate cd and I have some questions
<minimalseeker> I am having a couple issues: a) my ethernet is not being recognized during boot and install. It is a JMicron MC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05) and the driver is here -> jme-1.0.7.1.tbz2 at ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/Ethernet/Linux/	
<minimalseeker> b) If I ignore this error and go through with the command line install using the alternate cd, the base system installs and then a whole sequence on "select and install software" runs as well. If it is a minimal installation, I dont understand why this second part should run in a command line install.
<minimalseeker> c) After the whole installation completes, and the system reboots, I am greeted with a blank turned off screen. I googled to find that the blank screen is a result of a conflict with the ATI driver. http://byedesigns.com/2011/04/01/ubuntu-10-10-blank-screen-after-install-solved/
<nigelb> minimalseeker: you should try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners they are both support channels. while this channel is for loco team coordination
<minimalseeker> oh! sorry...
<minimalseeker> I will logout now.
<minimalseeker> thanks for letting me know.
<nigelb> No no, just ask in the other channel
<minimalseeker> thanks, I will join the other channels. 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-01
<locodir-user> hey ppl - first time on irc 
<locodir-user> looking for ubuntu release party in canada - long gone now
<locodir-user> i guess i will look elsewhere
<locodir-user> bye
<openiduser424> darcy - johnJ here 
<openiduser424> learning about ubuntu & irc
<openiduser424> not sure why i am here as openiduser424
<openiduser424> and i am probably in the wrongroom
<MagicFab> hi all
<MagicFab> I am helping kickstart the Haitian Ubuntu LoCo
<trinikrono> MagicFab: very nice , is there a loco team there already?
<MagicFab> czajkowski, popey as members of the council can you accept its membership to https://launchpad.net/~locoteams ?
<MagicFab> trinikrono, no, as I said I am helping :)
<trinikrono> yea dont worry they will
<trinikrono> once you applied the team
<trinikrono> i am across in trinidad and tobago
<MagicFab> I have, that's why I am here.
<trinikrono> i am starting a loco here also
<MagicFab> trinikrono, oh, how nice :)
<trinikrono> we are almost neighbours
<MagicFab> good luck then :) I am here for a week only,but we have planned a few events: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaitianTeam
<trinikrono> i was wondering how none of the other islands have no loco teams
<trinikrono> i am guessing MagicFab that haiti is french speaking
<MagicFab> trinikrono, and Creole
<MagicFab> trinikrono, interesting question. Here no one has heard anything about any free software (except Firefox reigns :)
<trinikrono> yes it is a common thing down here
<trinikrono> we have a computer society that gives out ubuntu cd's though
<trinikrono> so we get help
<MagicFab> trinikrono, do they have a website ? I'd be curious to see that.
<trinikrono> MagicFab: this is it http://www.ttcsweb.org/
<trinikrono> for software freedom they burnt copies of lucid and gave it out in a mall
<YoBoY> MagicFab: if they need french cds we can provide them (low price for the other teams)
<YoBoY> good morning :)
<trinikrono> o/
<MagicFab> YoBoY, can you email me ? Just a quick shout so I remember https://launchpad.net/~magicfab
 * MagicFab - dead, must sleep
<MagicFab> cheers
<MagicFab> YoBoY, tx for the offer
<YoBoY>     No public address provided. :D
<YoBoY> forced to use the lp form
<trinikrono> hows the frenchies going yoboy
<YoBoY> fine thanks :)
<YoBoY> and for your team ?
<trinikrono> well i did a ubuntu hour today, and maybe a bit of a release party
<trinikrono> :D
<YoBoY> great :) how many people ?
<trinikrono> 4 lol
<trinikrono> i am getting better
<YoBoY> yes :D
<YoBoY> and don't be ashame, in Paris I've also done Ubuntu Hours with 5 people :D
<locodir-user> Yes
<cjohnston> no?
<trinikrono> maybe :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-23
<ltaveras> hi everybody
<ltaveras> my name is lisander taveras
<ltaveras> i use to be part of dominicana republic loco team
<ltaveras> i want to reactivate our team republica ubuntu
<ltaveras> anyone can gives me how to do that?
<ltaveras> any help will be appreciate
<ltaveras> my email lisander.reyes@claro.net.do
<ltaveras> thanks
<elacheche_anis> 12.10 code name :D http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/ubuntu-1210-codename-announced-quantal.html
<ashickur-noor> Any body here?
<mhall119> hi ashickur-noor 
<ashickur-noor> I am confused
<ashickur-noor> I have submit a event for release party
<ashickur-noor> but it is not listed
<mhall119> ashickur-noor: where?
<ashickur-noor> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<ashickur-noor> here
<YoBoY> (that's remind me to add a new one)
<locodir-user> hello everyone
<mhall119> hello locodir-user 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
<hpalcong> hi
<hpalcong> :) i'm new here
<hpalcong> is there anyone online?
<raju> cprofitt:  o/
<cprofitt> hello raju 
<raju> cprofitt:  one more Question i have in LOCO , may i ask you now or later ?
<raju> LOCO common for Ubuntuforums and LP ? 
<mhall119> raju: I don't understand the question
<cprofitt> ask again raju I did not understand either.
<raju> mhall119:  same LOCO management for LP Team and forums  ? 
<raju> cprofitt:  ^^
<raju> sorry 
<raju> for my english
<cprofitt> No
<cprofitt> the forums usually has a moderator... that can be the same or sep. but not tied to LP that I am aware of
<raju> cprofitt: PM
<bkerensa> raju: What is your native language?
<raju> bkerensa:  Telugu 
<bkerensa> మీరు సాధారణ నిర్వహణ ద్వారా అనేది ఏమిటి
<bkerensa> oh that might be to small
<raju> bkerensa:  annayya cheppndi
<bkerensa> ahh without transliteration
<raju> bkerensa:  you want it ? 
<raju> bkerensa:  kavalante istha annayya
<raju> okka nimishum annyy
<raju> annayyaa* sorry for spells
<raju> bkerensa: నమస్కారం అన్నయ్య చెప్పండి 
<bkerensa> raju: నేను తెలుగు మాట్లాడటం కానీ ప్రయత్నించండి మరియు సహాయం మీరు మీ సోదరుడు మరియు ఏ సహాయం అనేది ఏమిటి ఒక అనువాదకుడు ఉపయోగించి వద్ద లేదు మీరు తో అవసరం "Forums" "Launchpad" 
<raju> bkerensa:  sorry , i didnt get your translation properly . what you want me to do ? 
<raju> are you arjun or praveen ? 
<bkerensa> raju: No I am a American guy just trying to get you some help with forums and lp?
<raju> bkerensa:  oh ok thanks man :) 
<raju> its resolved , thanks man 
<BigWhale> Greetings ... Anyone from California LoCo around here?
<pleia2> BigWhale: yep :) hi
<BigWhale> pleia2, hey. :) 
<pleia2> (we hang out in #ubuntu-us-ca)
<BigWhale> makes sense... I'll just join and ask there ... :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-25
<dholbach> good morning
<Muhammad> hey
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-26
<locodir-user> hi everybody,morning from bilbao EGUN ON
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> any of loco council around?
<Tm_T> apparently not (:
<benonsoftware> Tm_T: See the first section in the /topic
<Tm_T> benonsoftware: I know
<uros1> any member of council in room now?
<jo-erlend> hey. The Norwegian LoCo is a highly fragmented one. I took over as contact in January and with the release of 12.04 safely behind us, I thought I'd start working on fixing things. 
<jo-erlend> now, ubuntu-no@lists.ubuntu.com is administered by ubuntu.no@gmail.com. I've sent an email, hoping to discover who that account belongs to, but it might be that it's not actually used by anyone. In that case, I'll need it to be transferred to me. I'm guessing that won't be a problem?
<czajkowski> jo-erlend: no it wont be you'll need to file a question on LP https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<czajkowski> and from there it'll be looked at 
<czajkowski> usally they'll attempt to contact the owner also and give it 10 days to allow a reply
<jo-erlend> czajkowski, great. I don't really understand the relationship between lists.ubuntu.com and LP. Can you explain?
<czajkowski> jo-erlend: the question on lp is to track that poeple are contacted and then the lp admins have the ability to hang ethe ownership 
<czajkowski> needs to be some sort of physical trail rather than just  a ping on irc 
<czajkowski> as for lists, some teams use them, others use mailman 
<jo-erlend> right. That's understandable. 
<popey> que
<popey> i dont understand how this is a LP issue either
<popey> first I'd suggest jo-erlend should email ubuntu.no@gmail.com to make contact, did you try that jo-erlend ?
<czajkowski> popey: the rest is logged via the questions, as lp admins will need to be the ones to change the owner if they cant ffind the owner 
<popey> no they wont
<popey> mailing lists aren't administered by LP admins
<popey> it'll need an rt to system admins to change that
<popey> but thats further down the line, jo-erlend should make contect first
<czajkowski> indeed
<popey> ubuntu-no@lists.ubuntu.com is a mailman list, not a launchpad one
<uros1> what is proper way to send submissions for weekly newsletter? (LoCo team Serbia)
<jo-erlend> popey, I have sent an email, yes. So I might get a reply.
<jo-erlend> What is an RT?
<popey> request tracker
<popey> a trouble ticket
<popey> best thing to do would be email the loco council, then they can help you
<uros1> ok tnx
<czajkowski> uros1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam/Contact  might be able to help you 
<uros1> vkgfd
<uros1> rtčpihzo zorrjriot54 zr  ruiz9'56 +4erhttp://mint-srbija.com/894rprgvgvvlgfpgrpšprrprkrhh                          ,.lasjvooiq0qo0q0202
<uros1> -
<YoBoY> french localised iso is online : http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-27
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> newbie here, need help
<locodir-user> hello
<jo-erlend> I wish it were possible to connect LoCo tools more tightly. For instance, the team contact should always be admin, even if someone else is the main administrator. This ensures that if someone disappears, it's easier to find someone else to take over. 
<jo-erlend> so; contact should be (co-)admin of the LoCo mailinglist, LP team, LP project, loco.ubuntu.com, (co-)founder of IRC channel, etc. This should be done (semi-)automatically when changing things on loco.ubuntu.com. Any thoughts about that?
<YoBoY> jo-erlend: +1 more than one admin is always better
<jo-erlend> yes, and as automatic as possible. I didn't even realize that I had absolutely no idea who administered the mailinglist until yesterday, five months after I took over as contact.
<YoBoY> shame on you :D
<jo-erlend> well... You don't know what state our LoCo has been in. :)
<jo-erlend> it'll take quite some time to fix things up. But now that 12.04 is behind us, I thought I'd spend some time doing exactly that. Looking good too, I think. 
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> bonjour dholbach :)
<YoBoY> jo-erlend: knowing who is in charge of what in a loco is sometimes difficult
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<dholbach> comment ça va?
<jo-erlend> YoBoY, right. That's what I want to change. It's difficult for new people to participate themselves if they can't find out how the loco is organized. 
<YoBoY> dholbach: bien et toi ?
<YoBoY> jo-erlend: right, We have to improve that part too in my loco. For new people, it's hard to find that kind of information. It's in Launchpad with groups, but the links with the site have to be improved
<dholbach> YoBoY, ça va bien - merci :)
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> hi
<benvei> czajkowski, are you there?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-28
<locodir-user> se arrastra
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-29
<benvei> czajkowski, are you there? ;)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-22
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> YoBoY: it's pretty clear there won't be a design for this week tbh 
<YoBoY> czajkowski, thanks for the information. I still think sometimes santa claus exists :D
<czajkowski> YoBoY: yes but your mail thinks it's simple and it's not i'm afraid 
<czajkowski> it's release week on top of everything
<YoBoY> I know. This thing is just another disapointment for me, and lately I'm not feeling so well with all the actions taken by canonical/ubuntu. It's really hard.
<czajkowski> well tbh withou your mail the other day I would have assumed tbh, that lack of non LTS dvd would be clear no artwork tbh 
<czajkowski> and this is something the coomuntiy can get involved in and create the artwork 
<YoBoY> I also thought the same, but it's always better to ask to be sure, and this was the timeframe where my brain start to think about this artwork usualy.
<czajkowski> fair enough
<czajkowski> YoBoY: if it works out that's great, I'd like to see the community help out here rather than just say they had no opportunity either 
<YoBoY> why not… if someone can decide "This one is the official one for this release, use it on your websites or to produce dvds". If not we will have like the countdowns, lot of good propositions and no feeling of unity. But we can perhaps talk about that at the vUDS like I suggested on my email.
<YoBoY> (the countdowns is a bad example, there is an official one :p)
<czajkowski> YoBoY: well yes that is what I said, if the community want to design stuff great :) the design team have said they will give them feedback
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
<h00k> 1/1
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-25
<dholbach> good morning
<Quintasan> Hi, is possible to have MootBot join LoCo Team channel or we need to hold our meeting at #ubuntu-meeting?
<czajkowski> Quintasan: please ask in #ubuntu-irc 
<Quintasan> czajkowski: I see, thanks.
<locodir-user> hi y am Brazilian portuguese, in this chat other br user?
<czajkowski> SergioMenesesAFK: ^
<locodir-user> olá alguém pode me dar um pequeno auxílio?
<locodir-user> sou noob em Linux e tenho instalado uma versão ubuntu 10.04 LTS em um netbook acer aspire
<locodir-user> gostaria de saber se este netbook suporta o ubuntu 12.04 LTS porque não achei nada em foruns ou na internet
<locodir-user> pareçe que ninguém liga para os equipamentos pequenos
<locodir-user> alguém pode ajudar:
<czajkowski> locodir-user: this channel is english only I'm afaid 
<locodir-user> modelo Acer aspire one 751h
<czajkowski> if it's ubutnu help you need #ubuntu 
<czajkowski> or perhaps there is a loco team near you 
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, hola!
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, te recomiendo que vayas al canal #ubuntu-br alli podras encontrar ayuda en tu idioma :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-26
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> costales: hey 
<czajkowski> PabloRubianes: I've invited you and costales to the irc channel 
<costales> Hi czajkowski 
<czajkowski> costales: hey there invite also sent to you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-28
<sircoe> algum bug na versão 13?
<locodir-user> hola tengo un problema necesito una super ayuda por favot
<locodir-user> favor
<locodir-user> ayundeme
<locodir-user> podrían echarme una mano?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-21
<AVESH> Hello 
<AVESH> I needed a help .
<AVESH> I tried hard but couldnt find anywhere
<engel_> guten tag
<belkinsa> Hello there, do you need help?
<engel_> ich schreibe deutsch
<belkinsa> #de
<belkinsa> !de
<ubot2> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<belkinsa> engel_, ^^^
<engel_> danke
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<mardojai> 3
<belkinsa> Hello there, do you need help?
<belkinsa> Or not...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-25
<dholbach> good morning
<crborjas> buen dia
<crborjas> soy nuevo en el mindo de ubuntu
<crborjas> alquien me puede ayudar a instalar unos programas
<BobJonkman> Hi LoCoTeams: On #ubuntu-ca there was a question: Seven_Six_Two: Are loco dvd packs being fulfilled by Promese Netherlands BV?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-26
<jose> BobJonkman: why is that question?
<BobJonkman> Not sure. Seven_Six_Two isn't online right now
<BobJonkman> But I'm curious too.
<BobJonkman> Although it's probably a question better asked of Canonical administration
<BobJonkman> (I'm curious which company does the fulfillment, not if that one company specifically does it)
<belkinsa> jose, I will be e-mailing the Ubuntu Manual Mailing-list of my book idea should I CC it to you?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-27
<cskumaresan> hai
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-20
<vineet> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  how are you today?
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> good good, still a bit sleepy, but all right :)
<dholbach> how about you?
<Kilos> very good ty. i need a door into canonical
<Kilos> we have launched a site for ubuntu-africa and i would like someone from canonical to see if there is anything that needs canonical approval and approve it please
<Kilos> i mailed for approval 2 weeks ago i think but have heard nothing
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> not sure if anything needs approval but would like approval anyway if possible
<dholbach> who did you send the mail?
<dholbach> did you contact the loco council as well?
<Kilos> let me check where i sent it
<Kilos> eish i still getting use to a switch to thunderbird from evolution 
<Kilos> i dont see then sent addy but the return mail gave this link in it
<Kilos> We have received your query and will respond in due course. If your enquiry is urgent, please email: legal@canonical.com
<Kilos> i think i ticked trademark approval
<Kilos> from canonical trademark team
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<Kilos> at last, contact made with drc ubuntu peeps
<Kilos> Salutation, C'est une belle idée, nous sommes là pour la soutenir. → Greetings, it's a good idea, we are here to support it
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> hi PabloRubianes  
<PabloRubianes> hi Kilos how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<PabloRubianes> fine
<dpm> hey nhaines, around?
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<dpm> hey Kilos
<Kilos> i need him too i  think
<dpm> :)
<Kilos> i need to chat to a council member
<Kilos> too much work for old peeps going the email route
<Kilos> hi toddc  
<Kilos> ai! toddy  
<toddy> hi Kilos 
<toddc> good afternoon :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-21
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> evening nhaines  
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<dpm> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang  
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: hi Kilos
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<TaeheeJang> good day dholbach
<dholbach> hi TaeheeJang
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> MooDoo  howdy
<Tm_T> g'day
<Kilos> hi Tm_T  
 * Kilos digs in memory
<Kilos> oh im on wrong channel
<mhall119> Kilos: your email to the CC didn't include a link to the site you want checked
<mhall119> ah, there you go :)
<Kilos> its on its way mhall119  sorry
<mhall119> no problem
<Kilos> there is an error or 2 in some words that we will sort out asp
<Kilos> asap
<MooDoo> you could do it asp, but php is quicker ;)
<MooDoo> ok i'll shush now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i just want to spread ubuntu where i can so i ask you all to bear with me
<mhall119> oh, it's the brown colors, hello nostalgia :)
<MooDoo> blimey blast from the past there
<Kilos> hit refresh a few times and watch the background change
<MooDoo> Kilos: what's the url, sorry missed that part
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<MooDoo> thank you
<Kilos> yw
<MooDoo> nice
<Kilos> i am kinda proud of the work our team has done
<MooDoo> can i say something trivial that is absolutley trivial ;)
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> that is the first run so we are open to suggestions to improve it
<MooDoo> how about the learn more button in the ubuntu africa section lining up with the other two buttons so it doesn't look like it's out of place....like i said very trivial :)
<MooDoo> i like the site though :
<MooDoo> :D
 * Kilos making notes
 * Kilos waits in suspence
<Kilos> i really prefer irc to emails
<MooDoo> irc is a lot quicker but i'm also at work so have to look when i can lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thanks a ton mhall119  
<mhall119> Kilos: no problem
<mhall119> Kilos: in general, you don't need to get permission or approval for things like this, JFDI
<Kilos> was better to ask than to have friction later
<Kilos> haha mhall119  did you lose the second mail. Mark asking for url too
<mhall119> Kilos: he's probably going through email in the order they came in
<mhall119> because you didn't reply to the first, it's not threaded (in thunderbird anyway)
<Kilos> lol i do that too ty
<Kilos> oh my 
<Kilos> tell him im old and forgetful
<Kilos> hope the oops gets a smile out of him
<Kilos> he should know the meaning of my email addy as well
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi PabloRubianes  
<PabloRubianes> hi Kilos
<Kilos> moodoo does this look better http://pasteboard.co/2JePjRzI.png
<Kilos> good night all. see ya tomorrow
<wlhudson49> help i am a weary geezer who has ubuntu1404 and is caught in embarassing interface problems--i will gladly bring my PC to anyone in the SF Bay area who can troubleshoot it respond at wlhudson49(at)gmail.com
<wxl> wlhudson49: have you tried in #ubuntu, ubuntu forums, ask ubuntu or checking with your local loco
<wxl> ?
<wlhudson49> i tried my local loco and was locked out after it tried to send me an authoriation code, i need to deal face to face with a human
<wxl> wlhudson49: but your local is the method by which you would normally connect with humans. that's their purpose. what code are you referring to? for the mailing list?
<wxl> pleia2: could you potentially help wlhudson49 who is looking for help with 14.04 in the bay area?
<wlhudson49> yes i was sent a code i entered it and it refused me
<pleia2> wlhudson49: you're welcome to join #ubuntu-us-ca
<pleia2> I currently can't make the time to do one on one support, sorry
<pleia2> I don't know what authorization code you're talking about, I don't know of anything like that
<wxl> me either!
<wlhudson49> i was sent a link by lizJ to ubuntuhourSF and when i tried to set up an account, i somehow messed up the code and am stonewalled out
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-22
<Kilos> hi nhaines  and all others , we will have no power today , so ill see you when it returns
<Kilos> have a great day
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<Kilos> ty for pointing me to the council
<Kilos> they all seem satisfied with our site, so only canonical legal guys to check with now
<Kilos> im happy the site has pulled in 2 new peeps to #ubuntu-africa but i think they are french so now i just have to get the other french guys online at the same time hehe
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> nice :)
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang  
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: hi Kilos have a good day~
<Kilos> yes ty and you?
<TaeheeJang> I'm keep studying for my college test until this friday.. lol
<Kilos> good, work hard
<Kilos> and good luck
<TaeheeJang> yes thank you.
<Kilos> hi toddy and toddc  
<toddy> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> and pleia2  also as well too
<toddc> hello Kilos  and everyone else and plea2 also
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> all good?
<toddc> :)
<Kilos> :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey! :D
<Kilos> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-23
<te> alguma noticiasobrea nova versaodo ubundoapartir dequando estara disponivel?
<Kilos> hi nhaines  how are you?
<Kilos> you been very quiet
<Kilos> greetings everyone else that is up
<Kilos> hi alex6095  
<Kilos> bye then
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> does anyone here know rejerson69  he is in #ubuntu-africa but im not sure what language he uses so cant get through to him
<dholbach> I couldn't find him in the launchpad search: https://launchpad.net/people/?name=rejerson69&searchfor=all
<dholbach> so sorry, no idea
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill just get my greeting translated to all the african languages and try them one at a time
<dholbach> haha, good luck with that :)
<Kilos> ty
<Dev_> Hi
<Dev_> I have installed ubuntu 14.04 but everything getting crash like eclipse juno, chrome also not working
<Dev_> any solution for that
<Kilos> Dev_  have you dont update and upgrade?
<belkinsa> Please ask in #ubuntu, it's out support channel.  This channel is for LoCo support only.
<Dev_> yes upgraded
<Dev_> Kilos, Do you have any idea ?
<belkinsa> Dev_, you need to /join #ubuntu, we have people there that can help you with your problem with Ubuntu.  This channel is only for LoCo support,
<Kilos> hi PabloRubianes  
<PabloRubianes> hi Kilos
<PabloRubianes> who are you?
<Kilos> im good ty and you?
<Kilos> oh who
<belkinsa> lol
<PabloRubianes> fine, it's football match day at office
<Kilos> belkinsa  tell him who i am please
<PabloRubianes> thursday rocks!
<Kilos> hehe
<belkinsa> No, Kilos, you know yourself more than I do!
<Kilos> PabloRubianes  do you really want to know who i am?
<Kilos> ive been greeting you for a month
<PabloRubianes> the happy greeter?
<PabloRubianes> hahah
<Kilos> im the new kid on the block
<PabloRubianes> it's great to have new people arround
<Kilos> i like greeting peeps and making new friends
<PabloRubianes> that's the old ubuntu spirit
<Kilos> but this is me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> if we dont greet each other then we are just nicks in a channel
<PabloRubianes> ohhh cool there's not much people your age arround
<belkinsa> Very true, Kilos.
<PabloRubianes> they tend to be afraid of changing OS
<belkinsa> Most folks are afaird of change.
<PabloRubianes> yeap
<Kilos> i look everywhere to get away from virii and malware as i was new to pcs
<Kilos> luckily a friend said try ubuntu
<Kilos> since then ive never looked back
<elacheche> Yeah luckily :D
<belkinsa> I'm thankful for Lifehacker.com for helping with the switch
<Kilos> i though ms was the computer world at the time
<Kilos> what a pleasant surprise to here about linux
<Kilos> hear
<elacheche> Believe it or not, Windows Vista introduced me to Ubuntu 7.04 :D
<PabloRubianes> elacheche:windows vista introduce lots of people :P
<elacheche> PabloRubianes, I forget to tell you that it was before m$ releases it and without using it :D x) After 2 years vista was why I switched officially to Ubuntu :D 
<PabloRubianes> hehe
<Kilos> lol i didnt get past xp even
<PabloRubianes> ohh and happy release day! hehe
<PabloRubianes> belkinsa: did you just report a but on LPT?
<belkinsa> Yes, why?
<PabloRubianes> you already report that
<PabloRubianes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/1320270
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320270 in LoCo Team Portal "IDEA: Have a way to tell users that the channel is not a Ubuntu support channel" [Medium,In progress]
<PabloRubianes> the fix is pending to approve
<belkinsa> Oh, I forgot that I reported it.
<Kilos> lol yay not only old peeps forget
<PabloRubianes> belkinsa:I mark it as duplicated
<belkinsa> Thanks, I was about to do it.
<PabloRubianes> hope I can work with daker to fix that soon
<daker> PabloRubianes: hi, sorry for the radio silence
<PabloRubianes> daker: don't worry
<PabloRubianes> work is first ;-)
<PabloRubianes> daker: I made a comment on the merge request that needs to be approved
<PabloRubianes> i can't change the status on that :S
<daker> PabloRubianes: i just asked IS again
<PabloRubianes> great
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-24
<Kilos> greetings loco peeps
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<elacheche> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey elacheche
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-25
<Kilos> hi there nhaines  and others
<Kilos> hi daker  
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-25
<Kilos> o/
<thangamani_arun> +1
<thangamani_arun> Hello all
<thangamani_arun> I'm member of Ubuntu Tamil Team
<svij> that was a quick visit. :)
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Hey LoCos! 
<svij> hey elacheche 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-26
<ikikiki> JOIN
<sunil_> sunilsivan
<sunil_> data card connecting problem
<Sreekumar> Hi
<Sreekumar> How can I install HP Scanner N9120?
<svij> Sreekumar: hey! If you want support, please join #ubuntu, there might be more peopl………………
<svij> however.
<Sreekumar> Anybody can help me?
<svij> Sreekumar: hey! If you want support, please join #ubuntu, there might be more people to help you and that's the best channel
<Sreekumar> ok thanks 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-27
<Wagner> Buenas tardes
<Wagner> Mi nombre es Wagner
<Wagner> Estoy intentando instalar el scanner de una impresora epson tx-130
<Wagner> Alguien sabe en donde puedo encontrar los drivers
<Wagner> ??
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<belkinsa> Wagner ^^^
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-28
<aram_> Hello Ubuntu team
<aram_> I work for a state university in Mexico (Universidad Autonoma de Chihuahua).
<aram_> We're currently renewing some of the classroom desktops, so far we have 150 Ubuntu desktops for students and teachers, we're proud to start using Ubuntu in the university and would love to be be added to the UbuntuSchools list (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Education/UbuntuSchools)
<aram_> does anyone know who can help me with that?
<tsimonq2> aram_: I'm heading off to bed, but idle here for the next day or two and someone will answer you :)
<tsimonq2> (I don't know much about this)
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-29
<Kilos> o/
<belkinsa> o/ all
<Kilos> hi belkinsa 
<belkinsa> How are you, Kilos?
<Kilos> oki ty belkinsa and you?
<belkinsa> I'm fine, but busy.  I'm working on a script.
<Eifelz> Ubuntu (operating system) Linux Operating Systems Personal Question I recently upgraded from Ubuntu 15.04 to 15.10 but after logging in I am getting no dash, no side launcher only desktop is shown. What should I do?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-30
<Kilos> greetings everyone, who do i ask for a log bot on #ubuntu-africa
<tsimonq2> Kilos: #ubuntu-irc ?
<Kilos> ill ask there ty tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> np Kilos :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-01
<AtomicSpark> freenode staff, ubuntu members, irc council all has op permissions in #ubuntu-us-ia. The locoteam is dead, please do something with it (and the wiki too). Thank you.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-04-25
<svij> popey: can you create an meetup account for the greek community?
<svij> (and where's mhall)
<popey> svij: I don't know, can I?
<svij> popey: dunno, I only remember someone from the Community Team did that, I think it was mhall, lets see when he shows up
<mufti> hallo
<mufti> hallo
<mufti> ada yg on ngga >??
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-04-26
<Indo> G
<thegrabber> We are going to start a local LoCo in Northern Minnesota.  Wondering about how to go about it
<elacheche> thegrabber: Check this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<thegrabber> @ elacheche.  Thank you very much.  This is very helpful.
<elacheche> Welcome thegrabber :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-04-27
<ivensfares> oi
<ivensfares> qual versão do ubuntu instalo em um tablet positivo
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-04-30
<ahoneybun> nhaines: pokes
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-04-24
<erwin> nederlands
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-04-26
<kk> #ubuntu-release-party
<kk> join / ubuntu-release-party
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-04-28
<car> hola a todos.
<car> Alguien sabe cuando se puede descargar la nueva version lts 1804?
